# Are there any other Coeliacs out there?



## Katte (May 3, 2011)

Are there any other Coeliacs out there?


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2011)

Coeliac disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thankfully I'm not a victim of this disease, and welcome to DC Katte.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

